# WoC-Tzeentch lord on disc



## Doomarn (Nov 19, 2009)

Here is my Tzeentch lord on disc that am using in the army am taking to a swedish tournament called QFA (Quest For Atlantis)

the base is not finished yet, still missing snow and other details.


----------



## Argitist (Apr 29, 2008)

Love it! I really like the disk movement fading, and the darkness of it all.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

It looks really good. One criticism though, and that's the Khorne icon on the shoulder, considering he's a Tzeentch lord.


----------



## Doomarn (Nov 19, 2009)

I was ready for that question,, since its the wulfrik model that khorne mark isnt something I put there. .. and the fluff these days are that they can take items like axe of khorne and still have mark of tzeenth.. and I have axe of khorne on him, so i thought it would suit well.


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Very nice. Especially like the way the model feels like its moving 

I would suggest a few more layers on the white "trail" next time though. I feels like the white is too thick. If you'd used 3-4 layers of grey's and just edged it with white or Space Wolf grey, I think it would have looked a lot better.


----------



## Tiberius (Dec 15, 2007)

Doomarn said:


> I was ready for that question,, since its the wulfrik model that khorne mark isnt something I put there. .. and the fluff these days are that they can take items like axe of khorne and still have mark of tzeenth.. and I have axe of khorne on him, so i thought it would suit well.



Aw I was hoping for an answer more like. It is a trophy taken from a defeated Khorne Lord. However your model rocks, nice to see something other than a Sorceror riding the disk.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Damn fine model. The disc is excellent. +rep.


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

This is wicked, i really like your highlighting style.

Nice work, +rep.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

So good. Lovely model


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

That's actually sort of useful to see-- I never picked up the Wulfrik model, despite it having a mark of Khorne on it (which would fit, since I have an army devoted to Khorne) because its head is just awful. Not the good kind of ugly where the guy looks intimidating, mind you-- it's just a bad sculpt from the neck up. I never could tell how easy the head was to remove and replace, purely because you can't see the back of the model in the blister, but it looks like it's a clean conversion, so I may have to do something similar myself. 

Anyway, the disc looks pretty good! The highlights seem a bit thick, but they're done with a more "illustrative" style, which I've always been a fan of, rather than the attempt at realism that a lot of painters go for.


----------



## Doomarn (Nov 19, 2009)

thank you guys (and girls) for the comments. I would like to say that yes "the son of horus" most highlights are done to be seen when standing next to the table. I will soon post some more pictures of the army am working on. Almost got my chosen unit ready.


----------



## Doomarn (Nov 19, 2009)

Oh and thanks for the reputation points. am New here so didnt know what they where at first.


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

Great model mate, post up a pic when its finished.


----------

